# bajiquan and piquaquan



## kagegakure (Jul 27, 2007)

does anyone know why piqua and baji split up?  I haven't trained in them, so please don't bit emy head off.  I've been really interested in the reason for a martial art that was once taught side by side and now, was separated.


----------



## count (Aug 1, 2007)

kagegakure said:


> does anyone know why piqua and baji split up?  I haven't trained in them, so please don't bit emy head off.  I've been really interested in the reason for a martial art that was once taught side by side and now, was separated.



In the many lines of Baji coming from Liu Yun Chiao, Piqua *is* taught side by side. I can't think of any reason it was not for a period and I can think of many reasons baji is complimented with piqua. Still, Li Shu Wen re-integrated piqua with baji within the last 100 years.


----------



## kagegakure (Aug 8, 2007)

you wouldn't happen to know of any schools of baji and piqua in the detroit , MI area?  It seems liek its pretty hard to find martial arts around here, but for what reason?(unless there karate or taekwondo, which I'm not intersted in)


----------



## count (Aug 9, 2007)

kagegakure said:


> you wouldn't happen to know of any schools of baji and piqua in the detroit , MI area?  It seems liek its pretty hard to find martial arts around here, but for what reason?(unless there karate or taekwondo, which I'm not intersted in)



Sorry, nothing I know of nearby.

In Ohio
Tony Yang

In New York
Ma Long

In Toronto
James Guo

In Ottawa
John Hum

Also in New York from time to time
Su Yu Chang

There is a guy in Ann Arbor who learned from Adam Hsu at one time, but I think he only teaches some Yin Bagua from another teacher. That's at least in the same state as you.

Richard Miller


----------



## Changhfy (Aug 9, 2007)

I've met Richard Miller,

and from what he said he does teach the Baji Quan but only to the advanced dai ji. 

So you would have to study Bagua and some Chang Quan to start, but either way it would still be worth it!



take care


----------

